

Vidyard (YC S11) launches A/B thumbnail testing + YouTube management - michaelrlitt
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/07/18/vidyards-powerful-professional-video-hosting-gets-huge-new-features-including-youtube-syndication/

======
27182818284
Vidyard's lack of captioning prevents it from being used in HigherEd schools
fearful of accessibility lawsuits. Universities would enjoy it.

------
petercooper
If only YouTube would pick more than 3 frames at random for you to use as
thumbnails.. it's been picking some next to useless thumbnails for my videos
lately :-(

